# mud truck



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Picked up an 87 Nissan Pathfinder that wasn't all tore up.

Need to put a set of mud tires and a winch on it and take it to camp.

Needed something to haul more feed then my ATV


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It should do the job.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure looks good for 27 years!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1

Good grab BW !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

looks good for what it is and its age

not as good as the ford in the drive way but still looks good(ya know me,im a FORD guy thru and thru  )


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Wonder how long an alternator lasts with all those KC lights burn'in. (3rd pic)

Your a good man Tim--- FORDS RULE !!!!

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

like the commercial says

"look over the fence at any job site and you will see FORDS getting the job done"


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

catcapper said:


> Wonder how long an alternator lasts with all those KC lights burn'in. (3rd pic)
> 
> Your a good man Tim--- FORDS RULE !!!!
> 
> awprint:


KC lights are going to be history. Just crap I don't need. And Sneaky I have drove trucks for over 40 years all Fords but, try and find a small Ranger 4 wheel drive at a fair price that isn't beat to crap.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya it realy sucks they quit making the ranger

it cost us a lot of jobs here in mn,we had a ranger plant down in the twin cities

i for one believe in getting what ever works for the purpose and job at hand

but i always try and find a ford first,thats just me though

i have blue ovals in my blood

nissan does make a good truck,dependable

only thing wrong with them is they dont have a blue oval on them lol

but im sure you could go to the local junk yard and get one to put on the grill :wink:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Every man needs a critter mobile. My only problem is my Jeep has to take me everywhere else too. We keep my wife's Jeep clean.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Mud truck is almost ready for the woods. All the extra lights are gone, hot wired the the heater blower to a switch so I have defroster, all new brakes, oil and filter changed, new windshield being put it on Tues.

have 4 new 31x10.5-15 mud tires on order, have the material bought for a 3'6" x 4' wide rear platform that will go into the rear or front receiver for hauling dead critters or filling feeders, all the lights work.

Will see how it does in the mud and may add a mounted winch that I can slip into the front or rear receiver. I just need it to get to my feeders so I can fill them. Got 2 mud holes that I have to go through went it gets wet. Getting excited about getting it to camp.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool! You have a defroster. I have a BLK wool hat on my dashboard that acts as my defroster.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The winch is a good idea. Be sure to hit those mud holes hard & fast, and keep your rpm's up. That's fun stuff.

awprint:


----------

